# More pics...you sick of them yet?:)



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Nope never I love picture I took 150 of them on one 15 minute walk yesterday!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like they're having a great time.
& No, never get tired of golden or any other dogs pictures.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Always love seeing photos of beautiful Asia especially with the lovely Briggs as well!.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Love pictures of Asia. Keep them coming.  Looks like they had a lot of fun.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Sick of pup pics? No way...never! Agnes


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Please keep sharing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It doesn't matter what mood I'm in, seeing Asia and the poodle and how happy they are always make me happy. And no, I never get tired of seeing them.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

NEVER. Love seeing them . Question, I don't mean to offend anyone (or anything) but is that a pig in the second picture on the left ??? I know I've been in denial about needing glasses but really doesn't it resemble a pig or maybe a wild boar?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

LynnC said:


> NEVER. Love seeing them . Question, I don't mean to offend anyone (or anything) but is that a pig in the second picture on the left ??? I know I've been in denial about needing glasses but really doesn't it resemble a pig or maybe a wild boar?


I just looked again as I know she doesn't hike with any pigs It does look like one though but it is definitely one of her doggie friends in a strange pose I think LOL


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

What fun they are having in the snow and it looks like a gorgeous day!

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Keep the pictures coming. Always enjoy seeing Asia and her friends.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asia*

Love the pictures of Asia and her friends!!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Still loving the photos! Please don´t stop. Hey, "Sharp-Eye LynnC". Definitely looks like a pig.


----------

